# Stomach problems gone



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

I thought I would share that I've been drinking 2 cups of peppermint tea a day for over a year now. I've had stomach problems of one kind or another all my life. I've even been through endoscopies, ulcers, etc.. I just realized I haven't had any stomach problems at all for ages. Peppermint is supposed to be good for stomachs but I can definitely vouch for it in my case. I just take it straight, no honey or sugar, although I doubt either would lessen the positive effects.

I will say just to add, store it away from other spices or packets in a cupboard or it will permeate them with mint. I store the box in my utensil drawer.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I recently discovered mint Altoids help mine.


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

Altoids are a good idea too. Those things are peppermint on steroids!:laugh:


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

What kind of peppermint tea, Homemade, store brand. Please elaborate.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Most of the mint family plants (Lamiaceae ) have very volatile oils and will permeate most things, even skin. Remember the tradition of being served a mint after dinner? It wasn’t just a tradition… it was an ancient medical practice! Mints help digestion. Adding honey to your tea would have helped your stomach even more.

There are several mints that are easy to grow and would help your stomach, spearmint, peppermint, catnip, Monarda, Heal all, Perilla, Mountian mint, Sage… Even Oregano, Basil and Rosemary are mints. Ancient Italian food, before tomatoes and its acid, was a very healthy diet and good for your stomach! 

Many of what we call "cooking spices" are mints... they help with digestion!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've had some very embarrassing tummy issue for the last year(more like IBS)to the tune of OK I give up I HAVE to go to the doctor.Just what I wanted to do is to go have to admit I may have to go to "Depends".Plus my tummy is sore.I finally went to the Health Food store and bought some very good Probiotics.Expensive but have not had one time that I had to rush to the bathroom..Guess to be on the safe side a check up with "that kind" of doctor is a have to case. Kinda of sucks since I have 6 to 8 check-ups a year for works.Goes to show what "they " don't know!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Are these okay to take if pregnant?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Back to Ulcers&#8230;

Peppers like cayenne help speed healing of "surface" tissues, internal or external. Capsaicin brings blood "to the surface" speeding the healing of those tissues, even ulcers of the stomach lining (lets just hope you don't have hemorrhoids) . They are very effective for surface wounds like cuts and scrapes.

The best plants for ulcers are those that contain "_Berberine_". There are a half dozen such plants growing wild in the US. Most famous is "Golden Seal" also known a yellow root (_Hydrastis canadensis_). Most common in the southeast is another "Yellow Root" "_Xanthorhiza simplicissima_". Both plants contain berberine which kills "_Helicobacter pylori bacteria_" which causes ulcers&#8230;

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/peptic-ulcer/basics/causes/con-20028643


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

jnrdesertrats said:


> What kind of peppermint tea, Homemade, store brand. Please elaborate.


Store brand. I've had Twinings and PG Tips also but store brand is actually better and for almost half the price.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I found that during chemo, ginger altoids helped with nausea.


----------



## im_prepared (Mar 17, 2015)

I use peppermint essential oil for stomach aches and problems. It's equivalent to 28 cups of herbal peppermint tea so it's wayyy more powerful. Wayyyy easy to store and doesn't permeate anything because it's in a bottle. But you have to use the safe ingest-able oils only. They don't hurt you. We use Essential oils as preppers for all the medicine we will need. I educate people on these. I've had people who have totally resolved their stomach issues.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Back in the late 1960's I worked for a guy that had a lawn and garden business in Montlake Terrace, a suburb of North Seattle, his wife had been a Mennonite and her uncle raise peppermint and would send her peppermint oil. Sometimes I'd come to work and my stomach would be bothering me and she'd make a cup of peppermint tea with one drop of oil off of the end of a teaspoon, it was wonderful and it worked.


----------

